# 12mm Lead For A Target



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 12mm (2).MOV


Target 12mm lead ball painted white. Range 30ft. Ammo 9.5mm steel. Thought I might try it moving because after a bit more practise I can hit it fairly often when static


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

View attachment 12mmoving.MOV


Here's another!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty slick, bud! Thought you were trying to hypnotize me for a second.....I was getting sleeeeeeepy watching the ball.....then BLAM!
Nice shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's impressive.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

COOL!


----------

